
Vancouver Limits Airbnb, in an Effort to Combat Its Housing Crisis - hvo
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/15/world/canada/vancouver-housing-airbnb.html?ribbon-ad-idx=2&rref=technology&module=Ribbon&version=context&region=Header&action=click&contentCollection=Technology&pgtype=article
======
valeryt
These forecasters nailed it every time in the past and once again they are
predicting the future for us with utmost precision, so that we can take
informed decisions and make profitable investments. Housing crisis continues
with increasing costs and dramatically low rental vacancy rates. I can hardly
imagine how people will manage to pay rent, especially seniors. Some of my
friends have already used to taking out extra cash at
[https://northnloans.ca/](https://northnloans.ca/) to cover the costs. One
thing for certain is interest rates are not headed higher in Canada. The rate
will probably be close to zero. Housing prices could bounce back but long term
housing in the large cities of Canada will be one of the worst possible
investments someone could possibly make.

------
Top19
Well the good news is housing will crash anyway, unlike anything seen since
WWII.

First there is nothing that really regulates the housing industry per-se. I
mean it’s more similar to Bitcoin than the NYSE which has numerous safeguards
built up over decades of hard earned experiences.

Second, no one is going to buy houses in the future demographically speaking.
People in their 20’s and 30’s have nowhere near the spending power of their
parents, the prices cannot be maintained. That combined with the declining
birthrate...

If you want a kind of similar historical example, look to the land crashes of
the 19th century in places like Kentucky.

Summary: it’s a slow burn bubble that we’ll have to address in 10 years or so.
Don’t be terrified but probably don’t become obsessed with overinflated real
estate.

